# interesting dilemna



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been talking of selling my house in the future to my family and friends. I am retired and work part time. I have a nice large 4 bedroom, family room, sunroom etc. Large yard, fenced in. But its getting to be a lot of work for one person now. My nephew called and offered to buy my house. He was just made assistant superintendent of the local school system and has a growing family. I told him I would think on it. He wants it as soon as possible and before August. I then when to look at apartments and found one near a nice golf course and close to where I work. It is on a "huge" amount of land and forests, with several small lakes for wildlife, fishing, swimming etc. A nice spacious 1 bedroom is reasonably priced and they welcome dogs (except certain breeds). Sounds perfect but its all happening so fast. If I do this I need to complete it before my puppy arrives. I'm sure he would love it there, I saw other small dogs around playing. (hmm MHS?)

Funny they asked the breed of my dog and I said havanese and they said thats not a big viscious breed is it (they of course never heard of a havanese)? I told them they had nothing to worry about.

So I have some quick decisions to make, although its all good no matter what I decide.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wishing you clear thinking while making your decision! Sounds like a kind of fun one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kind of nice to start out in a new place with your new puppy. Think of all the time you'll have to devote to him instead of home maintenance and yard work!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for your support Sheri. This is not really a hav post but it is a big decision for me and george harley (my hav lol) so I just had to get my feelings out, now I'm ready to make my decision next week. I don't think havs are really outdoor dogs so I don't know if all this space would make him happy or not. Plus more outdoors means more baths and grooming. Think long as I'm around george will be happy whatever I decide. Life is just throwing me so many curves lately, good and bad, but at least its not boring


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with your decision Mike and take your time, as it is a life changing one. 
I can see the benefits in both moving and staying, but remember whatever you decide it has to be right for you. George will love either place, as long as you are there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mikeb said:


> T I don't think havs are really outdoor dogs so I don't know if all this space would make him happy or not.


Mike- I will totally disagree with you on this one. My maltese is not an outdoor dog so I know what you are probably thinking but you might wnat to be warned on this. Belle will lay on the deck and watch the Neezers. But if it was up to Dora and Dasher we wouldn't have a house and we would all live outdoors. We are constantly letting them in and out of the house.

I am not saying they can't be happy apartment dwellers but my pups are probably outside half the time they are awake when I leave the door open for them. They both just love sniffing around, laying in the grass, chasing the birds and squirrels, finding sticks, etc. Dora grew up in a condo and when we moved to a house she was thrilled. The next house for sure will have a dog door (we are renting right now).

Do I have odd Neezers who don't realize they are suppose to be toy lap dogs?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe took me a minute to figure out what "Neezers" were. I don't know from personal experience about havs, just read that they were more indoor dogs. I would love having my george outside with me all the time.

(I don't know half the lingo I read on the forum hehe. I just try to guess )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's favorite place to be (if it isn't raining!) is outdoors, if I am with him. If I'm not outdoors with him, then he wants in. But, he'd rather I just hung around outdoors with him, if he had a choice! A lot of Havs/Neezers have an excellent sense of smell, and LOVE to just snuffle around every blade of grass and dirt clod! But, you can do that on walks, too, if you didn't have a yard.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine like to be outside too. They love their runs and Shelby loves to lay in the sun. So, if you have an area where you can exercise them and let them play outside, I'm sure it would be great. Maybe you can lobby the owner to set up a doggy play area on the grounds. Sounds like they have enough space to do it.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo LOVES to hike and RLH in Alan's parents backyard...if he had his way we would live in a forest  That's not to say he's unhappy in our apartment in the city, but he certainly does love the outdoors. 

Good luck with your decision...whatever makes you happy will ultimately make your pup happy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The new place sounds wonderful, with this economy if you have someone ready, willing and able to purchase a property you want to sell, I say go for it. There are forum members that live in apartments so they should be the one giving advice.

As for my Havanese, she is a barker, loves the outside and is high energy. At this point she would not do well as a totally inside dog. Had I started her out differently, I don’t know. With lots of walks to tire her out she probably would do fine.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy LOVES to be outside in the fenced back yard - or even better - TAKING LONG WALKS! She has doggie "friends" that are out on walks and they love to meet up.

On the housing front: you might look to down-size in a neighborhood like ours. It's a larger sub-division on a golf course but has one street of smaller, zero-maintenance homes. Ours is 2000 sq feet upstairs plus a full basement. The main floor has a nice size master bedroom, a very small guest room, an office, laundry room, a great room w/dining room at one end, a kitchen with an eat-in area that has a breakfast bar open to the living room, and a sun porch off the kitchen area. We can see the TV from the eat-in kitchen area and from the kitchen sink! We have hardwood floors in most of the house with tiled floors in the baths and the sunroom and carpeting in the 2 bedrooms and the office. The ceilings are vaulted and about 13' high. We finished the basement to have a couple of storage room and a large, L-shaped room with a pool table, exercise area, and "game area" for WI games. The house has 3 full baths - one down, two up. The yards are small, but can be fenced. The BEST part is we pay a monthly fee that covers ALL exterior yard work. They cut the grass, fertilize, trim the lawn around the fence, trim the bushes, mulch the flower beds, aerate the lawn annually, maintain the sprinkler system, plow the driveways and shovel the sidewalks. The service costs $145/month. My husband (also named Mike) and I are recently retired - in our late 50's. Most of our neighbors are the same, though some of the homes are single professionals or young couples just starting out... It's perfect for us and might appeal to you as well. We're in a Pulte sub-division - and I know they are a national company - so you might check the concept out.

I agree that the back yard is a big hit with Daisy and I wouldn't consider moving somewhere that didn't have a back yard. She mostly stays around us -and goes out several times/day. She watches the golf carts go by - but doesn't bark at them! Daisy LOVES the rain, snow and walks in the woods. That's why she gets a bath every week! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lynda-I want to move there! ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Havs are very adaptable and will adjust to your living situation.

We live in a large 3 story townhouse with a tiny backyard leading to a deck.

Our dogs are content being with us. Wherever we are, they want to be. Inside or outside.

They get plenty of outside exercise on our walks and they enjoy smelling the grass and sniffing etc.

At least once a day I bring them to the third floor and let them RLH through all the rooms, which create a large circular area for them to let off steam.
If it's raining, or very cold and we can't take walks outside, they do the thrird floor run 2-3 times a day.

Lots of people live happily with their Havs in apartments and condos.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Lynda-I want to move there! ound:


But we get SNOW, SLEET, HAIL etc! I love the south. Was raised in Kendall, Fl back in the 1950's... my youngest went to school in Memphis, so we were down there a lot as she played soccer and we would go to her games: (UAB, Tulane, Old Miss etc)..

This is not a custom home and I would make changes if I was building it: the laundry room is too small, the LR should be a bit bigger... - But with the economy tanking just as we retire - I think we'll stay here!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mike, 

Not sure its a good idea to mix business with pleaseure. Selling a house to family member could be a recipe for disaster!

Ryan


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it's a good idea to move to an apartment that suits your future!
Selling to a family member for a fair price seems like the best of both worlds. You can enjoy seeing them enjoy it. Sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I lived in the same house for 25 years , when I moved I was amazed at how much stuff I had to get rid of. I hear the word move and still have bad memories. Make sure you don't feel rushed but with this economy it sure sounds like an easy sale . I'm sure the pups will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

cjsud said:


> I'm sure the pups will be fine. Good luck.


Umm don't say pups, its pup (singular) lol.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

For now


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike,

My DH would LOVE to live on a golf course..but me, I like the fact that I can open the back door anytime of day or weather and just let the dogs out in the fenced back yard.
I don't think I would like having to leash up and go out everytime my Hav's had to go..especially late at night or when the weather was really bad. BUT, I know that there are alot of forum members who live in apartments, so I guess I'd take their pro's and con's about apartment dwelling from them.

I'm all for a small house and yard as I get older, as I love not being on top of neighbors (especailly when they party or fight) and having a nice little landscape to enjoy.

I hope you land in the perfect place for you and your little fur baby!! It's nice that you are able to be semi-retired!!:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally I too love the ability to open the back door and let the troupes run freely. They all love the great outdoors and if they had their druthers I and they would live out there almost full time. However, that's me and my life. You have to do whatever feels right for your lifestyle. If it really feels right in the pit of your stomach, go for it. Our inner directions are always right.

Your baby will be happy with you wherever you both are. Just know yourself and what makes you happy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mikeb said:


> Umm don't say pups, its pup (singular) lol.


I think most of us start out that way! I didn't even make it a year. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think a fenced yard is great for security and conveniece. Benji and Lizzie loved to run around in our fenced backyard back in CA. I miss it for them. It is tiresome to leash them up everytime you take them out. 

Though Benji and Lizzie love the outdoors, they hang out wherever I am. Havs are very adaptable and they will be happy wherever you are. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a nice fenced in yard now, but I also live on a busy 45mph road. The apartment doesn't have a fenced in yard but has a larged enclosed courtyard with picnic tables and trees. It is not near a busy road. So I think it all balances out, whatever I do I won't take my eye off my little buddy. My last puppy I couldnt leave him out in the yard alone because we had several hawks in the area and I was afraid they would have him for lunch. (he was small and white)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My girls love to be outside. I have a nice big fenced back yard for the RLH. They are never outside alone though. I too worry about the big hawks. I'm sure George(and maybe Harley) will be happy where ever you are. I thought I was only getting one too. ound:


----------

